# Red Cell powder & Blue antibacterial spray



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I heard these are good for the immune system ( the powder) and for skin infections (the spray). ??? Community comments/thoughts are :welcome: .


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I've never heard of them... I've never had a skin infection problem with my dogs so I wouldn't know... well, I lied... I had an infection on my Mini Schn. after he got knicked at the groomers... we ended up putting some antibiotic rub for the live stock on it but i don't remember what it was called... we grabbed it at the feed store. Never have had to use it since so we threw it away.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

*blue lotion*

blue lotion is awesome. it has worked for me like a charm for me every time i have used it.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i seen the red cell stuff but it was a liquid not a powder, i never used it but my buddy uses it for his dogs and swears by it. he think his male got so big cause of red cell , i guess it has nothing to do with genetics


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Who makes them, where are they sold?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*Red cell*

My husband swears by this stuff too and he has raised a lot of pits in his life time. Red cell powder I found a website with all the specs on it at www.farnamhorse.com and then look for Canine Red Cell. I'll finish this round of abx and add it to every one's food. Dosing goes by weight.
As far as the manufacturer for the blue spray/ointment, I haven't been able to find a site for that yet. I'll look at our local feedstore though.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Ok, cool. Thanks.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i have only seen this stuff at feed stores , so i dontthink is a major distributer type of stuff. i also think its for all farm animals ( horses, cats ,dogs, pigs ) that could be another reason.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Judy said:


> Who makes them, where are they sold?


I have always bought the blue lotion at a feed store. never used the red cell stuff but i swear by that blu lotion. it comes in a spray can or a bottle. it will heal any minor abrasions or cuts. i guess it's kind of like neosporin for animals but you can't use it on cats. fyi


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Ok, thanks for the info.


----------

